# Dump bed won't go down



## faughtj (Jan 24, 2004)

I have a 95 Chevy K3500 with a Crysteel 8' electric/hydro dump bed. When I lift the bed to full extension, it gets stuck in that position. Today, I had a couple of yards of mulch, dumped it, and it did it again. I was alone and the only way I was able to lower it was to short the switch that lowers the bed, then climb up & hang on the top edge of the underside.. jerked it a few times & it came down. It will drop no problem if it is not extended all the way. The hydraulics are made by Monarch. I downloaded a manual, and there is a 3 or 4 way check valve that looks like it controls fluid in & out of the lift ram. I took that apart (the check valve, not the lift ram) & it looks OK but I really don't know what I'm looking for. The solenoid that operates it is getting power. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.. thanks!


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

You may want to check the seal on the end of the ram, mine was to tight and did the same thing like yours.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Before you tearing into the power unit "be" sure that all the pivots on the lift assembly are "free".
This is not uncommon for them to freeze up if "all" the tubes and pins have not been fully greased.
When the arms are fully extended the pivots need to be as free as possible so that the weight of the empty box can force them back into the dirrection they need to go to fold up and let the box down.
Hope this gets you working again.
 John...........................


----------

